

jQuery.Syntax now does inline highlighting - ioquatix
http://www.oriontransfer.co.nz/software/jquery-syntax/

======
dchest
Also worth checking out: highlight.js
<http://softwaremaniacs.org/soft/highlight/en/> (doesn't use jQuery and is
modular).

~~~
ioquatix
That looks interesting.

Using jQuery in my opinion is a feature - it reduces overall code bloat (DRY)
- and integration is easier, since common jQuery idioms are used.

jQuery.Syntax is also highly modular - only the syntax definitions and
stylesheets required are loaded. If there is nothing on your page, only a bare
minimum (2) scripts are loaded. These scripts are deliberately as short as
possible, so that load time is fast.

------
mhb
Does Firebug have anything like this for jQuery written in the console?

~~~
ioquatix
I'm not sure I understand your question... do you mean does Firebug have
syntax highlighting?

~~~
mhb
Yes. Your question made me think I am missing something obvious. Maybe
<http://firerainbow.binaryage.com/> or another add-on?

I have the Firebug out-of-the-box syntax highlighting, but that doesn't apply
to JS in the Console or Script windows.

